# The quantification of the diva



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

....from the popular opera blog "Parterre"

Part 1

http://parterre.com/2010/09/20/the-quantification-of-the-diva-part-the-first/

Part 2

http://parterre.com/2010/09/21/the-quantification-of-the-diva-part-the-second/

Part 3

http://parterre.com/2010/09/22/the-quantification-of-the-diva-part-the-third/

Part 4

http://parterre.com/2010/09/23/the-quantification-of-the-diva-part-the-fourth/


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Very nice, but my Anna was only able to lead in the Weight Fluctuation category!?!?:scold:

And the fact that they set the cut-off at being active at least until 1980 excluded Maria Callas, who would probably have led in practically all categories.

Anyway, very enjoyable! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

What........top classic diva list that does not contain Callas or Tebaldi, is this a joke? :lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> What........top classic diva list that does not contain Callas or Tebaldi, is this a joke? :lol:


If you read the preface to the article (it's a separate blog issue) they explain that they are considering *this* generation's divas therefore they have a cut off of 1980. The diva needed to be still active in 1980 to participate of the ratings. They had their readers vote on the 10 most significant divas who were active in 1980 but aren't active any longer (whom they're calling "classic") for parts 1 and 2, and those who are still active today, for parts 3 and 4. That's why Tebaldi and Callas are not included. They are considering this entire span of 1980 to 2010 as one generation (debatable, but that's the method they used). I still think that it's a shame, though. The ratings would have been more fun if they had included Callas and Tebaldi.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Not sure I agree with their scores. Natalie scores lowest on emotional journey? If there's one thing she's known for, it's not her voice but her total personification of character.

Would have liked to see Diana Damrau in there as well. Certainly her Konigin would rank high for Iconic Moment, and she'd probably score high on Cult Status as well.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

No Kiri ????


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> No Kiri ????


Now that's a surprise!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Draculette :lol:......poor Angela


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Draculette :lol:......poor Angela


I think it suits her. I can appreciate her voice and singing, but I find her mannered, given to generic acting, conceited, and of course unreliable. And her overbite reminds me of the Simpsons.

I bet someone's going to get upset about this.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> No Kiri ????


 curious indeed!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

jhar26 said:


> .... the popular opera blog "Parterre"


My constitutional aversion to ectoplasm has been sufficient to keep me away from "Parterre" and its divers satellite creatures...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> I think it suits her. I can appreciate her voice and singing, but I find her mannered, given to generic acting, conceited, and of course unreliable. And her overbite reminds me of the Simpsons.


Sure, but we love her anyway. :lol:


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Got a little smile on my face reading the nickname for our lovely Romanian diva Angela Gheorghiu: *Draculette*

:lol:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Part 5

http://parterre.com/2010/09/24/the-quantification-of-the-diva-upon-reflection/


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm surprised with Natalie Dessay's low ratings.
The top three classical divas seem right, in spite of the absence of Kiri and the fact that they set the cut off too close to present times so divas like Callas and Tebaldi didn't make it.
Gruberova, meh...
Draculette is probably more of a diva.
My Anna at least made bronze medal of her generation, so I'm not totally dissatisfied.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> I'm surprised with Natalie Dessay's low ratings.
> The top three classical divas seem right, in spite of the absence of Kiri and the fact that they set the cut off too close to present times so divas like Callas and Tebaldi didn't make it.
> Gruberova, meh...
> Draculette is probably more of a diva.
> My Anna at least made bronze medal of her generation, so I'm not totally dissatisfied.


Renée should be top three instead of Gruberova. Renée, Anna and Draculette are THE divas of the moment.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Renée should be top three instead of Gruberova. Renée, Anna and Draculette are THE divas of the moment.


Yep. What doomed Renée is that she is too classy. If you pay attention to the methodology you'll see that a good dose of scandal and some tantrums and cancellations had a big weight on the total score. Renée doesn't do these things.

By the way, to the people who are surprised with the nickname Draculette: Angela has been known as Draculette for a long time already. It *is* her going nickname.:lol:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> My constitutional aversion to ectoplasm has been sufficient to keep me away from "Parterre" and its divers satellite creatures...


Oh I love that blog - the bitchiness, the never-ending mad headgear, the bewildering regie quizzes...:tiphat:


----------

